# Hey living in Morristown NJ any Squats nearby or do I go to NYC?



## Billiam (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey i've been staying in Morristown NJ for the past 2 weeks doing the whole trying to find a job thing but gotta move out of my mom's place (roommate coming in, she needs the income). I was wondering what the travelers (if any) out there do in the middle of winter. may have to hang out at the port authority though. anyone in the area who wants to let me know what's up?


----------



## autumn (Jan 30, 2014)

Morristown... let me tell you something about Morristown. I had to go to court there when I was 15. That place is a shithole full of old rich assholes who will call the police on you for looking 'out of place.' 100% serious. Get the fuck out of Morristown.


----------



## Billiam (Jan 30, 2014)

Is any part of north nj (like union city) worthwhile or would i just be better off trying my luck up in nyc?


----------



## autumn (Jan 30, 2014)

Billiam said:


> Is any part of north nj (like union city) worthwhile or would i just be better off trying my luck up in nyc?



NYC will be way worse if you have to sleep, or eat, or spange. Food is ridiculously expensive, everyone will steal your shit if you're sleeping on a bench, and everyone that lives there is asked for change about 5,000 times a day so they won't even acknowledge your existence.

I don't know about _all_ of northern NJ, but generally, I wouldn't recommend being in NJ or NYC at all. Hitchhiking is illegal in NJ, and all the trains that roll through are low-volume and super sparse... it's really hard to get out.

That being said, if you _really_ want to go to NYC, send me a message with your phone number (if you have a phone) and I might be able to put you in touch with someone who will let you crash at their place for a night or two. No promises though.


----------



## janktoaster (Jan 30, 2014)

I mean honestly I'm stuck in NJ, about 40 mins away from you... it blows, there's not much going on.. I would rather be in NYC but only if I found a super lowkey to sleep/chill/keep my shit


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 30, 2014)

zim said:


> NYC will be way worse if you have to sleep, or eat, or spange. Food is ridiculously expensive, everyone will steal your shit if you're sleeping on a bench, and everyone that lives there is asked for change about 5,000 times a day so they won't even acknowledge your existence.
> 
> I don't know about _all_ of northern NJ, but generally, I wouldn't recommend being in NJ or NYC at all. Hitchhiking is illegal in NJ, and all the trains that roll through are low-volume and super sparse... it's really hard to get out.
> 
> That being said, if you _really_ want to go to NYC, send me a message with your phone number (if you have a phone) and I might be able to put you in touch with someone who will let you crash at their place for a night or two. No promises though.



I disagree on the train traffic out of northern nj, theres plenty of trains.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Jan 30, 2014)

zim said:


> NYC will be way worse if you have to sleep, or eat, or spange. Food is ridiculously expensive, everyone will steal your shit if you're sleeping on a bench, and everyone that lives there is asked for change about 5,000 times a day so they won't even acknowledge your existence.
> 
> I don't know about _all_ of northern NJ, but generally, I wouldn't recommend being in NJ or NYC at all. Hitchhiking is illegal in NJ, and all the trains that roll through are low-volume and super sparse... it's really hard to get out.
> 
> That being said, if you _really_ want to go to NYC, send me a message with your phone number (if you have a phone) and I might be able to put you in touch with someone who will let you crash at their place for a night or two. No promises though.


 Damn you could have not hit the head on that nail anymore perfect about nyc, fuck its a bitch on the streets there nowadays


----------



## autumn (Jan 30, 2014)

highwayman said:


> I disagree on the train traffic out of northern nj, theres plenty of trains.



In what yards?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 30, 2014)

North Bergen & Kearny!


----------



## autumn (Feb 1, 2014)

highwayman said:


> North Bergen & Kearny!


Don't North Bergen and Kearny have ridiculous security though? I was told that post-911 they tightened shit up.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 1, 2014)

zim said:


> Don't North Bergen and Kearny have ridiculous security though? I was told that post-911 they tightened shit up.


Directly after, sure they did. But the reality is someome has to pay for that added "insecurity". It is finest kind now. I come/go thru there often as recent as last summer. I have never had a problem getting to the yard, camping out there or finding rideables.


----------



## autumn (Feb 1, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Directly after, sure they did. But the reality is someome has to pay for that added "insecurity". It is finest kind now. I come/go thru there often as recent as last summer. I have never had a problem getting to the yard, camping out there or finding rideables.



Oh alright, thanks man, guess that guy was full of shit. That's what I get for taking advice from a stranger.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 1, 2014)

The vince lombardi rest area is right there too, hitching can be possible uf going north or south on 95.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 1, 2014)

I've hitched out of Vince Lombardi... that whole area of NJ is such a shithole, it's not fun being stuck there


----------

